
Ask HN: How to find good project manager? - source99
Looking for tips or suggestions on how to find capable project manager?
======
dodgyb
Post an advert on Glassdoor:

[https://www.glassdoor.com/post-job](https://www.glassdoor.com/post-job)

Use keywords in the job description that are relevant to your industry.

State the years of experience and any qualifications you would expect an
applicant to have.

LinkedIn is another avenue to explore.

